# stupid question



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i know that different species of pea****************s can breed but can different species breed like a pea**************** and kenyi for example.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no.......................................


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> kenyi


You want some?


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i got a yellow female and i want another female and a male? i wanna breed but dont wanna inbreed the fish so only want one male? what size, pric and locaton. is this right, yellow kenyi is female blue is male?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nope. Yellow male in Kenyi. If your male is blue, you have Salousi. I'm in Alpharetta, I have full grown 5"+ and babies up to 2". Almost ready to start turning, but not quite. How big is your tank? Mine are in a 55, but I think a 75 would be much better.

Price: Make offer.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i currently have 3 tanks. i got a 150, 55, 46 bowfront. i got space i putting my kenyis in the 150 with 3 yellow labs, 3 frontosa, some peac0ck, and jewels. i live in atl idk how close that is to you.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i think you right about the saulosi. bc mine is female and look just like the picture. so idk now i guess i need a blue male saulosi. what other cichlids you saleing? are you going to be at the hilton for the meeting/auction. any days?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I should be there the whole time. I'm making a list now of what to sell.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Atl is 30 minutes S of me. kenyi would be fine in a 150, but there is a good chance they would pick on the yellow labs. most mbuna don't like other males of the same color. Salousi are a much milder fish, they will be fine. When your fish was little was little was it yellow or white with blue stripes? Salousi fry are yellow and the males turn blue. I don't know if i would keep them yellow labs because it might be hard to tell the little yellow fry apart. I could sell you some more yellow labs. 6-8 is a good number for a colony.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://render-2.snapfish.com/render...KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gX0QoPo|Rup6aQQ|/of=50,414,442 P. Salousi
http://render-2.snapfish.com/render...KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gX0QoQn|Rup6lQQ|/of=50,590,442 P. lombardoi (kenyi)

And as to your earlier question, most fish will crossbreed within the Genus (i.e. psuedotropheus) . But psuedos have been known to breed with Labidochromis (yellow labs)


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

pullins125 said:


> i know that different species
> of peac0ck can breed but can different species breed like
> a peac0cks and kenyi for example.


Mbuna's (like kenyi) *can* breed with peac0cks 
(OB peac0cks, after all, are of mbuna x peac0ck lineage).

To minimize or eliminate inter-species breeding, maintain 
your cichilds in recommended gender ratios (1 male per 
several females per species).


----------

